# Question



## Rossheoki (May 16, 2017)

Can shepherds have their front dew claws in conformation? The AKC's breed standard is confusing.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My show dogs have front dewclaws, so yes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, GSD are supposed to have front dewclaws.


----------

